# Bagger or Sweeper?



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I think I like using the sweeper more than the bagger. Gives me more time on the tractor and does a great job. I don't like mulching because it IMO is hard on the tractor and leaves clumps of grass in the yard that looks like horse crap!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't use either for general mowing. Prefer to return the clippings back to the turf for the nutrient value. Use the sweeper and bagger in the fall to pick up pine needles and leaves and the bagger once in the spring sometimes, just to get it looking nice early on.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Lately I've been mowing in a pattern where I discharge onto the section of the lawn that hasn't been cut yet. I keep cutting the lawn and basically recut the clippings from the previous path. I end up with unsightly rows of cuttings that need to be dealt with. Out comes the sweeper, and not only does it pick up the rows of clippings, it make the lawn look finished. I like it! A bagger for me would mean too many stops to clean it out!


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

pogobill, That is what I did and it does a great job, I am trying to get the yard in shape to over seed it this fall.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I rather put clipping back on the lawn,but when the leaves start to fall back pack blower works the best.


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

I would love to have one of these !! http://www.edneyco.com/estate-yard-rake


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Gregg, we rented one of those out at work and its not all that great. I tried it here at home and one setting was too high to do anything, and the next notch down was so low it wanted to drag the unit sideways. We ended up selling it to someone who wanted it because it never rented much. Just a FYI for ya. You might have different luck with a different type of grass maybe.


----------

